# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building Surveyor - Building Commission

## SirMe

Guys, 
I have a question thats needs an answer as I might have a new project in the pipelines.... 
When I look into some of the *Building Surveyors* in Victoria and have being listed on the *Building Commission* website for some kind of *Negligence*. 
So as they get ordered to pay a fine and get Reprimand what does the Reprimand part actually do? 
Where can I locate the latest BCA for Victoria?

----------


## shauck

You can get the BCA here ABCB - Home

----------


## SirMe

> You can get the BCA here ABCB - Home

  Thanks. 
How can I obtain a free version.....

----------


## Dermeee

> Thanks. 
> How can I obtain a free version.....

   Very hard to get a free version?? I had to pay close to $300 for mine. You can read copies of it at your local library. Big library's not small towns though.

----------


## shauck

Perhaps if you have specific questions that you'd like to ask, someone, maybe me, could look it up for you.

----------


## Dermeee

> Perhaps if you have specific questions that you'd like to ask, someone, maybe me, could look it up for you.

  This is not a bad idea because the BCA every year or so gets updated & has various amendments for the different states & can be complex to navigate through its 700 pages per volume.

----------

